# Easy Smoked Salmon



## disco (Jan 30, 2017)

She Who Must Be Obeyed told me she had picked up a nice piece of wild sockeye salmon and that I was smoking it. I was busy (SWMBO suggested it was more like lazy) and didn't want to futz a lot so I tried making a simple rub and just smoking it a relatively low temperature.

The salmon fillet weighed about 500 grams (1 pound). 

I mixed:

5 ml (1 teaspoon) brown sugar

1 ml (1/4 teaspoon) salt

1 ml (1/4 teaspoon) ground pepper

1 ml (1/4 teaspoon) ground ginger

1 ml (1/4 teaspoon) dry mustard

I rubbed it over the surface of the salmon.













Easy Smoked Salmon 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 30, 2017






I cooked it in a 190 F smoker for 1 hour 20 minutes to an internal temperature of 145 F.













Easy Smoked Salmon 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 30, 2017


















Easy Smoked Salmon 3.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 30, 2017






The final result:













salmon.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 30, 2017






I also did a video of it but it was so easy I'm not sure why I bothered. I wouldn't watch it unless you are suffering from insomnia.



The Verdict

Easy is good! It had a touch of spice, a touch of sweet and a nice hit of smoke. She Who Must Be Obeyed still thinks I'm lazy but she liked the result.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks great as usual Disco.

I watched your video, I always to.

When you going on a cooking show?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks tasty Disco! I always like using the KISS method. Keep It Simple Smoker!


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2017)

Good and --------   Easy   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






      Points

Gary


----------



## disco (Jan 30, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Looks great as usual Disco.
> 
> I watched your video, I always to.
> 
> When you going on a cooking show?


Thanks, Adam! I will get on a cooking show as soon as a host goes crazy!


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Disco! I always like using the KISS method. Keep It Simple Smoker!


Thanks, Case. I am getting simpler as I get older.


gary s said:


> Good and --------   Easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the point, Gary!

Disco


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 31, 2017)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Adam! I will get on a cooking show as soon as a host goes crazy!



Go for it Disco. First you win "Top Chef Canada", then a judge on "Chopped Canada" with Lynn Crawford and Michael Smith. Think of what an honour (notice the "u") it would be to SMF!

Disco for next Celebrity Chef! Who's in???

Bruce


----------



## disco (Jan 31, 2017)

Har! I appreciate the thought but I doubt they have a smoking episode!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2017)

We just love salmon, grilled, smoked, lox, just about any way you want to make it.

Yours looks delicious!

Great job Disco!

Al


----------



## disco (Jan 31, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> We just love salmon, grilled, smoked, lox, just about any way you want to make it.
> 
> Yours looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al. It was tasty if simple.

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 31, 2017)

Yep, another good smoke.  I too like the simple rub and smoke you did.

I'm with Adam, when's the cooking show debut?


----------



## disco (Feb 3, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Yep, another good smoke.  I too like the simple rub and smoke you did.
> 
> I'm with Adam, when's the cooking show debut?


Har! No cooking show but I would love to spread the messages of SMF:

Good food is easy.

Good food is fun.

Good food can be simple food.

People who make good food are good people.

Beer is a food group.

Disco


----------



## unwantedsn (Feb 3, 2017)

I think I am going to try this recipe out this weekend.

How long did you let the rub sit for? ( sorry never done fish, only pork)


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice recipe, Simple easy straight forward.....


----------



## disco (Feb 3, 2017)

unwantedsn said:


> I think I am going to try this recipe out this weekend.
> 
> How long did you let the rub sit for? ( sorry never done fish, only pork)


I patted the salmon dry with a paper towel and put the rub on. I just let it sit for about 10 minutes. I hope you enjoy it!

Disco


----------



## disco (Feb 3, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Nice recipe, Simple easy straight forward.....


Simple, just like the cook!

Disco


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks good, Disco! I don't care much for fish of any kind, but the Mrs. Likes Salmon and I've had a couple of fillets in the freezer looking for an easy recipe. It's supposed to be in the 40s here Sunday and I have the weekend off. I was planning some ribs, but maybe I'll make a duet of it; ribs for me and salmon for her. (OK, she'll get ribs, too, of course).
I like simple.
I'll let you know if it happens.

Dan


----------



## disco (Feb 3, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks good, Disco! I don't care much for fish of any kind, but the Mrs. Likes Salmon and I've had a couple of fillets in the freezer looking for an easy recipe. It's supposed to be in the 40s here Sunday and I have the weekend off. I was planning some ribs, but maybe I'll make a duet of it; ribs for me and salmon for her. (OK, she'll get ribs, too, of course).
> I like simple.
> I'll let you know if it happens.
> 
> Dan


Thanks, Dan! I hope she likes them. Tell her if she gets salmon she doesn't get ribs then duck and cover.

Disco


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks great Mr. D. I love a good smoked salmon, born and raised N. of Seattle. I miss the wealth of seafood from there.

Very nice job.


----------



## sirvesa (Feb 4, 2017)

Just finished a late Friday night dinner using your method/recipe. It came out perfect and the wife never has to know that I copied you...[emoji]128520[/emoji]


----------



## disco (Feb 4, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks great Mr. D. I love a good smoked salmon, born and raised N. of Seattle. I miss the wealth of seafood from there.
> 
> Very nice job.


I was raised in Vancouver and had access to great seafood. Just after we got married we would go to Seattle for the great seafood restaurants. I love our place in the mountains but I do miss the great seafood. Sigh. No place is perfect! Thanks for the kind words.


SirVesa said:


> Just finished a late Friday night dinner using your method/recipe. It came out perfect and the wife never has to know that I copied you...[emoji]128520[/emoji]


Glad you liked it! Definitely take kudos from the missus. We all need to be in our wives good books!


----------



## madbomber (Apr 6, 2017)

Disco-
Love the SWMBO acronym! I'm married 29 years and still madly in love with my own SWMBO! She would think the acronym is funny, but I'm keeping it to myself anyway. Lol! I was looking for something easy like this for salmon and this seems perfect. Was wondering what kind of wood chips you used? I'm going to go 'soft' on this one and use pecan chips. Also going to make a little horseradish glaze for serving when done. Thanks for the recipe!

Ken (aka madbomber)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2017)

madbomber said:


> Disco-
> Love the SWMBO acronym! I'm married 29 years and still madly in love with my own SWMBO! She would think the acronym is funny, but I'm keeping it to myself anyway. Lol! I was looking for something easy like this for salmon and this seems perfect. Was wondering what kind of wood chips you used? I'm going to go 'soft' on this one and use pecan chips. Also going to make a little horseradish glaze for serving when done. Thanks for the recipe!
> 
> Ken (aka madbomber)


AKA "Concrete Kids" !!! From Northampton!

Great Looking Salmon, Disco!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry I'm late! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 9, 2017)

madbomber said:


> Disco-
> Love the SWMBO acronym! I'm married 29 years and still madly in love with my own SWMBO! She would think the acronym is funny, but I'm keeping it to myself anyway. Lol! I was looking for something easy like this for salmon and this seems perfect. Was wondering what kind of wood chips you used? I'm going to go 'soft' on this one and use pecan chips. Also going to make a little horseradish glaze for serving when done. Thanks for the recipe!
> 
> Ken (aka madbomber)


Sorry for the delay in responding! I usually use apple or maple on my salmon. The horseradish glaze sounds like the bomb! Say high to SWMBO for me!


Bearcarver said:


> AKA "Concrete Kids" !!! From Northampton!
> 
> Great Looking Salmon, Disco!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear!


----------



## c45br (Apr 13, 2017)

Trying this right now.


----------



## disco (Apr 13, 2017)

C45BR said:


> Trying this right now.


I hope you like it!


----------



## c45br (Apr 13, 2017)

Trying this right now.


Disco said:


> I hope you like it!


I do! And, the wife did, too, so that's a plus.

Incidentally, now I don't have to buy https://www.lowes.com/pd/Booty-Rub-6-5-oz-Tangy-Savory-Bold-Seasoning-Blend/50168531 anymore. They taste almost identical. Thanks.


----------



## disco (Apr 13, 2017)

C45BR said:


> Trying this right now.
> 
> I do! And, the wife did, too, so that's a plus.
> 
> Incidentally, now I don't have to buy https://www.lowes.com/pd/Booty-Rub-6-5-oz-Tangy-Savory-Bold-Seasoning-Blend/50168531 anymore. They taste almost identical. Thanks.


Har! It is always good to make your own!

Disco


----------



## madbomber (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks Disco!

The salmon came out perfect! And the horseradish "glaze" on top was awesome! SWMBO loved it! Making it again tonight in fact. Thanks for a tremendously easy and delicious recipe!

Ken

Oh, and "Bear", if you're from Northampton, like I am, it's Konkrete Kids. Or K-Kids. [emoji]129303[/emoji][emoji]128578[/emoji]


----------



## disco (Apr 14, 2017)

madbomber said:


> Thanks Disco!
> 
> The salmon came out perfect! And the horseradish "glaze" on top was awesome! SWMBO loved it! Making it again tonight in fact. Thanks for a tremendously easy and delicious recipe!
> 
> ...


Any chance of posting details of the glaze?


----------



## madbomber (Apr 14, 2017)

Disco-
Sure thing. The "glaze" is about as simple as your salmon!
All measurements are approximate. 

3-4 TBSP Mayonnaise (sorry, no miracle whip)
1-2 tsp fresh horseradish 
1/2 tsp garlic powder

Mix all and keep chilled to serve atop Disco's awesome salmon recipe

I've also done it using 1 tsp finely chopped shallots instead of the garlic

Enjoy!
And thanks again for the salmon recipe.

Ken


----------



## madbomber (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh, SWMBO reminded me that the first time I made the horseradish glaze, I used 1/2-1 tsp of fresh dill instead of the garlic and it was equally delicious!

Ken


----------



## disco (Apr 15, 2017)

madbomber said:


> Oh, SWMBO reminded me that the first time I made the horseradish glaze, I used 1/2-1 tsp of fresh dill instead of the garlic and it was equally delicious!
> 
> Ken


Sounds delicious, Ken! Thanks!

Disco


----------



## madbomber (Apr 15, 2017)

Disco said:


> Sounds delicious, Ken! Thanks!
> 
> Disco



You're very welcome! That simple rub for the salmon was da bomb! So, thank you sir! Have you tried other seafood? Interested in trying to smoke some scallops. I may even do some shrimp for my SWMBO and my son who is home from college. Unfortunately, the shrimp I can do a hundred different ways, but I just can't eat it. Allergic to the shrimp, and I used to love them. But all other seafood I can eat. Any ideas for scallops that you may have tried?

Thanks,
Ken

And Happy Easter! [emoji]128048[/emoji][emoji]128035[/emoji][emoji]10013[/emoji]️[emoji]128144[/emoji]


----------



## disco (Apr 15, 2017)

madbomber said:


> You're very welcome! That simple rub for the salmon was da bomb! So, thank you sir! Have you tried other seafood? Interested in trying to smoke some scallops. I may even do some shrimp for my SWMBO and my son who is home from college. Unfortunately, the shrimp I can do a hundred different ways, but I just can't eat it. Allergic to the shrimp, and I used to love them. But all other seafood I can eat. Any ideas for scallops that you may have tried?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken
> ...


Living here in the mountains, Scallops are hard to get and incredibly expensive. However, SWMBO loves them and they are one of her favourite food. With that combination, when we buy scallops I haven't been able to experiment with them in the smoker as she doesn't want me to "mess them up". We do large scallops in two ways only. Wrapped in bacon and grilled then served with seafood sauce and getting a frying pan really hot, adding some clarified butter and chopped garlic and then searing one side of the prawns, turning them, sprinkling them with salt and pepper and squeezing some lemon on them and serving.

Small scallops are easier to get and cheaper and I like to them in a cream and ementhal sauce in the oven.

Some day, I will experiment with smoking scallops while she isn't home and my life is not in danger.

As for seafood recipes, our favourite salmon recipe is peppered salmon. Here is a link to a post I did on it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150684/peppered-salmon-for-canadian-thanksgiving

It is a lot more work than the easy version but is so good!


----------



## madbomber (Apr 15, 2017)

Disco said:


> Living here in the mountains, Scallops are hard to get and incredibly expensive. However, SWMBO loves them and they are one of her favourite food. With that combination, when we buy scallops I haven't been able to experiment with them in the smoker as she doesn't want me to "mess them up". We do large scallops in two ways only. Wrapped in bacon and grilled then served with seafood sauce and getting a frying pan really hot, adding some clarified butter and chopped garlic and then searing one side of the prawns, turning them, sprinkling them with salt and pepper and squeezing some lemon on them and serving.
> 
> Small scallops are easier to get and cheaper and I like to them in a cream and ementhal sauce in the oven.
> 
> ...



Scallops aren't cheap anywhere around us right now, but the smaller bay scallops are somewhat reasonable. I love the larger sea scallops wrapped in bacon! Difficult to match that kind of flavor. I've made my own bacon and wrapped them up. In fact, the bacon, and ham, is what led me to getting my smoker in the first place. Long story, but we usually get a cow every year (grass-fed locally, and butchered) and split it between a few friends. 2 years ago, we decided to get a pig. When it came time for butchering, the guy who was to do the butchering got locked-up for garnering his 3rd DUI. We had to find another at the last minute and he didn't have the facilities to do the curing and smoking for the bacon and ham. Checked around some local butcher shops and after figuring the costs and what-not, decided to go get my own smoker and try my hand at it! So, here I am, now 1-1/2 years and a couple pigs later, and having smokedbacon, ham, beef, pork, fish, chicken, sausage, veggies, and even nuts! One of the best decisions ever!
I may have to experiment with the scallops... looking forward to eating all the failures! Thanks for the help and the peppered salmon recipe. It sounds delicious, and that's okay if it's a little more work. Bacon and ham are a lot of work, but well worth it!

:grilling_smilie:
Thanks again,
Ken
:439:


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2017)

madbomber said:


> Thanks Disco!
> 
> The salmon came out perfect! And the horseradish "glaze" on top was awesome! SWMBO loved it! Making it again tonight in fact. Thanks for a tremendously easy and delicious recipe!
> 
> ...


Sorry about that, Ken---I didn't remember they used a "K".

Been to the "Pit" a few times years ago, when they were really hard to beat.

Rohn had them well tuned!!  We (Quakertown) always had our hands full.

Bear

My fault on the Hijack, Disco---Just reliving Memories.


----------



## disco (Apr 16, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry about that, Ken---I didn't remember they used a "K".
> 
> Been to the "Pit" a few times years ago, when they were really hard to beat.
> 
> ...


Har! Mi post es su post!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 16, 2017)

Very nice Disco !  We love salmon & yours looks real tasty !  I'm not sure how this thread got past me for so long !


----------



## disco (Apr 17, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice Disco ! We love salmon & yours looks real tasty ! I'm not sure how this thread got past me for so long !


Har! You likely have a life!


----------



## madbomber (Apr 18, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry about that, Ken---I didn't remember they used a "K".
> 
> Been to the "Pit" a few times years ago, when they were really hard to beat.
> 
> ...



Bearcarver - no problem on the Konkrete Kids nickname. I'm originally a Bethlehem native and a Liberty Hurricane. My wife and I moved to Northampton 25 years ago and love it here. Both my kids are Konkrete Kids. The wrestling action here has gone downhill somewhat compared to back then when it was king. Same with football. Someday, maybe, it returns. And sorry Disco for using this string for a walk down memory lane. For those who have forgotten, this string is for a very easy, kickass, ultra-delicious Salmon recipe! 
Thanks again Disco!

Ken
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## madbomber (May 14, 2017)

Disco-
Just wanted to pay homage once again for this "easy smoked salmon" recipe. My own SWMBO loved it, ( as did I) and my son home from college loved it, and I'm making some more right now for my own mother for Mother's Day! Thanks for sharing it.
And to all of you out there wondering what to get for your mom for Mother's Day... Gifts are great, but if you cook up a nice dinner for her, in addition to some flowers and a drug store greeting card, she will be very, very happy!

Smoke on!
:grilling_smilie:
Ken


----------



## disco (May 14, 2017)

madbomber said:


> Disco-
> Just wanted to pay homage once again for this "easy smoked salmon" recipe. My own SWMBO loved it, ( as did I) and my son home from college loved it, and I'm making some more right now for my own mother for Mother's Day! Thanks for sharing it.
> And to all of you out there wondering what to get for your mom for Mother's Day... Gifts are great, but if you cook up a nice dinner for her, in addition to some flowers and a drug store greeting card, she will be very, very happy!
> 
> ...


Blushing here! I totally agree with your comments about mother's day! Mom's like to spend time with their kids.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 14, 2017)

I've gotta try this one Disco--simple an easy is best for an old man like me.

Now all I need is a weekend with Miss Linda away--can you believe it, she hates seafood--and there'll be salmon in the MES.

POINT

Thanks

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 14, 2017)

TardisSmoker said:


> Go for it Disco. First you win "Top Chef Canada", then a judge on "Chopped Canada" with Lynn Crawford and Michael Smith. Think of what an honour (notice the "u") it would be to SMF!
> 
> Disco for next Celebrity Chef! Who's in???
> 
> Bruce



HaHa Bruce.  Caught the u at first glance.

Gary


----------



## disco (May 14, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> I've gotta try this one Disco--simple an easy is best for an old man like me.
> 
> Now all I need is a weekend with Miss Linda away--can you believe it, she hates seafood--and there'll be salmon in the MES.
> 
> ...


A couple of people have mentioned the horseradish glaze from earlier in this post. You might want to give it a try!


----------



## shyzabrau (May 14, 2017)

Disco said:


> A couple of people have mentioned the horseradish glaze from earlier in this post. You might want to give it a try!



Or if you don't like horseradish (like me) you can try it with dill and shallots. (1/4 cup mayo, 2 T fresh dill, 4 T minced shallots).


----------



## disco (May 14, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Or if you don't like horseradish (like me) you can try it with dill and shallots. (1/4 mayo, 2 T fresh dill, 4 T minced shallots).


Dang, that sounds good. Now I have to do 2 more salmons! You just made She Who Must Be Obeyed very happy!


----------



## smoketrailsteve (May 27, 2017)

Oh man that looks good! I'm smoking some salmon tomorrow for sure.


----------



## disco (May 27, 2017)

SmokeTrailsteve said:


> Oh man that looks good! I'm smoking some salmon tomorrow for sure.


I hope you like it!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jun 13, 2017)

Going to try this tonight. Would orange wood chips be a good wood to use?


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jun 13, 2017)

This was awesome. The best fish I have ever made. The orange chips worked nicely too. I will probably make this once a week.


----------



## disco (Jun 17, 2017)

SmokeTrailsteve said:


> Oh man that looks good! I'm smoking some salmon tomorrow for sure.


I hope you like it!


DrunkenMeatFist said:


> This was awesome. The best fish I have ever made. The orange chips worked nicely too. I will probably make this once a week.


Sorry I didn't get back to you! The orange wood sounds great!


----------

